# Umami, its a wonderful thing



## bear1889 (Nov 9, 2014)

I fixed a beef vegetable soup, about 1 3/4 of chuck cut up, with green beans, peas, turnip, potatoes, zucchini, onion, carrots, celery and cabbage. I haven't fixed it in years because I always thought it was too bland. I had a first bowl, it was ok, then I remembered everybody talking about Unami here. So I added aged soy sauce, fish sauce and worsterschire sauce to the pan stirred and served up second bowl.....ahhhh very much better. Thanks guys...


----------



## chinacats (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice...umami


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 9, 2014)

It's the soul of a dish like stew! Nice work.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 9, 2014)

Try adding a little tomato paste, early on in your next stew. I can eat that stuff by the spoonful. UMAMI BOMB


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 9, 2014)

Old skool umami right there!



brainsausage said:


> Try adding a little tomato paste, early on in your next stew. I can eat that stuff by the spoonful. UMAMI BOMB


----------



## panda (Nov 9, 2014)

another tip:
simmer some beef stock with bay leaves, roasted mushrooms, and parmesan rind before you add it to the stew.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 9, 2014)

panda said:


> another tip:
> simmer some beef stock with bay leaves, roasted mushrooms, and parmesan rind before you add it to the stew.



Parmesan rind you say? I'm going to have to give that a go...


----------



## panda (Nov 9, 2014)

well browned shank bones never hurts either.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 9, 2014)

Anchovies!


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 10, 2014)

panda said:


> well browned shank bones never hurts either.



Stop spreading Guy Fieri's's secrets across the internets Sun!


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 10, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Stop spreading Guy Fieri's's secrets across the internets Sun!



I think you're thinking of, "donkey sauce from kick-ass flaming beef shanks roasted in a nuclear oven."


----------



## ecchef (Nov 10, 2014)

Did you say "GUY FIERI" !?!


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 10, 2014)

To name him... is to knowwwww himmmmm...


----------



## panda (Nov 10, 2014)

Haha, ok just add a spoonful of msg, instant umami the cheating way. Easiest way to do it if you are scared of using the crystals (which are awesome btw), get a bottle of maggi seasoning.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 10, 2014)

Black garlic aioli with MSG is culinary steroids. Without the testicle atrophy part.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 10, 2014)

bear1889 said:


> I fixed a beef vegetable soup, about 1 3/4 of chuck cut up, with green beans, peas, turnip, potatoes, zucchini, onion, carrots, celery and cabbage. I haven't fixed it in years because I always thought it was too bland. I had a first bowl, it was ok, then I remembered everybody talking about Unami here. So I added aged soy sauce, fish sauce and worsterschire sauce to the pan stirred and served up second bowl.....ahhhh very much better. Thanks guys...



Bear, sound good but adding all those glutamic compounds can muddy the stews flavor. 


My suggest next time you make it really hard sear the beef, toast your seasonings and limit adding any water. One secret to amping stews/braise is to let it cool after cooking. Then the next day reheat and add more spices. 

I'm a huge proponent of MSG and other crystals as Panda calls them but by allowing the stew to mellow you'll create bolder flavors naturally.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 10, 2014)

I recently heard a story on NPR talking about MSG. Funny that they seemed to be viewed as largely negative here in the U.S. (I know MSG most from signs, typically in Chinese restaurants, that say, "NO MSG" as part of their positive advertising.) I know that glutamates in general are an important part of umami. The story (which I can't find ATM) also dispelled virtually all of the supposed negative health effects associated with MSG. Apparently they did not pass scientific muster. Anyway, I am thinking of trying to selectively and appropriately use MSG (in small amounts) as part of my cooking.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 10, 2014)

toddnmd said:


> I recently heard a story on NPR talking about MSG. Funny that they seemed to be viewed as largely negative here in the U.S. (I know MSG most from signs, typically in Chinese restaurants, that say, "NO MSG" as part of their positive advertising.) I know that glutamates in general are an important part of umami. The story (which I can't find ATM) also dispelled virtually all of the supposed negative health effects associated with MSG. Apparently they did not pass scientific muster. Anyway, I am thinking of trying to selectively and appropriately use MSG (in small amounts) as part of my cooking.



I've read a couple of studies on this as well...still not quite able to get myself to buy a jar of it though....


----------



## kamu (Nov 14, 2014)

umami love it


----------



## larrybard (Nov 14, 2014)

toddnmd said:


> I recently heard a story on NPR talking about MSG. Funny that they seemed to be viewed as largely negative here in the U.S. (I know MSG most from signs, typically in Chinese restaurants, that say, "NO MSG" as part of their positive advertising.) I know that glutamates in general are an important part of umami. The story (which I can't find ATM) also dispelled virtually all of the supposed negative health effects associated with MSG. Apparently they did not pass scientific muster. Anyway, I am thinking of trying to selectively and appropriately use MSG (in small amounts) as part of my cooking.



Is this what you were thinking of? http://www.sciencefriday.com/segment/10/10/2014/is-msg-bad-for-your-health.html


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 14, 2014)

mushrooms and tomato paste during the veggie saute.


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2014)

zwie, get yourself a bottle of this


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 20, 2014)

panda said:


> another tip:
> simmer some beef stock with bay leaves, roasted mushrooms, and parmesan rind before you add it to the stew.



I add Parmesan rinds to just about all of my soups and stews. It really adds that little extra oomph.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 20, 2014)

parmesean brodetto FTW


----------



## JMJones (Nov 20, 2014)

just ordered my first bottle of msg off amazon after reading this thread.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 20, 2014)

MSG is sold as Accent in the salt/spice isle of the grocery store. In my experience, a little goes a loooong way.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 20, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> MSG is sold as Accent in the salt/spice isle of the grocery store. In my experience, a little goes a loooong way.



+1 to that.


----------



## KimBronnum (Nov 20, 2014)

What is MSG?


----------



## chinacats (Nov 20, 2014)

Mono sodium glutamate


----------



## panda (Nov 20, 2014)

Magical crystals that make food taste yummier. Learn to use it and love it. Your taste buds will thank you.


----------

